# 2013 vs 2012 red brakes



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

For anyone who've tried it, is there a big improvement in braking? Are the brake pads same or different as before?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

framesti said:


> For anyone who've tried it, is there a big improvement in braking? Are the brake pads same or different as before?


the '12 brakes are the 'new' Red...so there isn't any difference between '12 and '13. unless SRAM is putting different pads in them, which is something they've switched a couple different times in the past.
if you're talking about the difference between the 'new' Red and the 'old' Red, yes...the new brakes are more powerful and work bettwer w/ wider rims. i wouldn't say a 'big' improvement, but they feel a bit stronger.


----------

